# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  in/as which countries/ethnicities can this bloke pass?

## John Doe

https://imageshack.com/i/ezKYhq6Mj
https://imageshack.com/i/eyOLAZftj

----------


## MtDNA

I detect a hint of Ashkenazi blood. It must be from the 15-degree angle that his forehead is receding at.

----------


## John Doe

Any other group he would fit in?

----------


## Maleth

Southern European

----------


## John Doe

> I detect a hint of Ashkenazi blood. It must be from the 15-degree angle that his forehead is receding at.





> Southern European


Thanks for presenting your opinions. :)
Any other suggestions?

----------


## John Doe

Alright, I'm going to say his origins. This person is Ashkenazi Jewish with roots in modern day Germany, Poland and the Ukraine. As for his maternal/paternal lineages, paternally he's E1b1b1 M35.1 and maternally he's K1a9.

----------


## Maleth

> Alright, I'm going to say his origins. This person is Ashkenazi Jewish with roots in modern day Germany, Poland and the Ukraine. As for his maternal/paternal lineages, paternally he's E1b1b1 M35.1 and maternally he's K1a9.


Very similar to you John Doe  :Smile: .

----------


## John Doe

> Very similar to you John Doe .


Yup.  :Grin:  I asked on another site how I looked like, the answers ranged from Mediterranean/middle eastern like Greek or Lebanese to Polish/Ukrainian/British/French/Dutch.

----------


## Angela

> Yup.  I asked on another site how I looked like, the answers ranged from Mediterranean/middle eastern like Greek or Lebanese to Polish/Ukrainian/British/French/Dutch.


My first reaction was that the man in the picture looked Ashkenazi, but then probably every third or fourth person with whom I interact on a daily basis is Ashkenazi so you tend to form unconscious templates in your mind. My second choice would have been southern European, or a southern European/northern European mix, which Maleth had already basically stated. 

Anybody who told you this person looked Middle Eastern of any variety including Lebanese needs glasses.

Ed. 
Sorry, that sounds like I'm irritated, and I suppose I am. I woke up with a terrible cold and it makes me cranky!

----------


## John Doe

> My first reaction was that the man in the picture looked Ashkenazi, but then probably every third or fourth person with whom I interact on a daily basis is Ashkenazi so you tend to form unconscious templates in your mind. My second choice would have been southern European, or a southern European/northern European mix, which Maleth had already basically stated.


I see, that makes sense, thanks. :)




> Anybody who told you this person looked Middle Eastern of any variety including Lebanese needs glasses.


Yeah, to be quite frank I was quite surprised when that bloke said I can pass for a Lebanese, especially considering that fact that many fellow Aussies I know are of Lebanese descent, and if one would compare them and me, one would see there is a difference. :-P




> Ed. 
> Sorry, that sounds like I'm irritated, and I suppose I am. I woke up with a terrible cold and it makes me cranky!


It's quite alright, it happens to me too. ;)

----------


## Yetos

ok

lets isolate and see,

hm

the bone under the mouth is bigand thick, or at least look like that,
a thiner smaller, or with a line inside I would say mediterenean,
but that looks like Northern, 

i do not know the analogy of head neck body,
if the head is big then is East mediterrenean 
if smaller towards East germany,
I have seen that characteristics in Crete also and minor asian populations,

well either East Germanic, 
either Cyprus Crete south Turkey (lycaonia etc) but not the nose,

ok East Germany and around areas

----------


## John Doe

> ok
> 
> lets isolate and see,
> 
> hm
> 
> the bone under the mouth is bigand thick, or at least look like that,
> a thiner smaller, or with a line inside I would say mediterenean,
> but that looks like Northern, 
> ...


Thanks. Strange, on Anthrogenica they seemed convinced I'm Mediterranean looking, east Mediterranean specifically (Greek or Lebanese even more specifically). Kind of confusing.

----------


## Angela

John, if you're Ashkenazi, and you've spent the normal amount of time looking in the mirror, and you've grown up around Ashkenazi people all your life, surely you know whether you look like them? What could the opinion of people who've never been around lots of Ashkenazi people or whatever your ethnic group is possibly matter? 

Most people engage in this "game" never having been around big groups of these people in their lives. Someone used to post on here making pronouncements on what Italians look like having *never* set foot in any part of Italy in his _entire_ life. It's total nonsense. 

On "anthrofora" sites or from people who are part of that "world", it's also driven by bizarre "racist", often "nordicist", idiotic ideas held by half educated, agenda driven young people just out to either prove they are part of a "whiter", more "European" which they define as more northern European group, or they are trying to label some other group as less white, less European, which they define as less northern European, presumably to make themselves feel "better". It's a bizarre, fringe group best left to their own weird devices, in my opinion. 

I based _my_ opinion on the fact that where I live for most of the year, about 1/3 of the non-"Hispanic", non Afro-American and non-SouthAsian/East Asian population is Ashkenazi. Another 1/3 is of Italian, almost always southern Italian descent. The remaining third is variously English/Irish/German descent. There is also a "Middle Eastern" community but it is admittedly very small, and a larger Greek community, some of whom are Cypriots, who originally lived in an Italian/Greek area, but have since, like the Italians, moved out to the suburbs. (Increasingly, of course, there are mixtures, particularly of the Italian/Irish or Italian/Irish-German type, but also some, despite the religious difference, Italian/Ashkenazi mixes. There's one village which, for various reasons, seems to specialize in that particular mix.) 

In my opinion, based on seeing these people everyday, the person in this photo doesn't have the _most typical_ Ashkenazi look, but it's certainly a look I've seen among them. However, it wouldn't surprise me to discover that this person was a Jewish/Gentile mix, or of Greek or other type of southern or south-eastern European descent, etc. It _would_ surprise me to discover that this person was Lebanese, not because there aren't Lebanese people who might look like that, but because that_ isn't_ the typical Lebanese look.

The bottom line is, as I said, if you are Ashkenazi, raised by Ashkenazi people in an Ashkenazi community, _you_ are the best person to determine if you look Ashkenazi or not.

----------


## oreo_cookie

You don't look Lebanese.

I could see you as southern Italian, though not particularly Sicilian nor Calabrese. I actually am not sure if I would guess Greek but I don't think you look "Balkan" so probably not. I don't think of Greeks as looking like Lebanese either.

----------


## John Doe

> You don't look Lebanese.
> 
> I could see you as southern Italian, though not particularly Sicilian nor Calabrese. I actually am not sure if I would guess Greek but I don't think you look "Balkan" so probably not. I don't think of Greeks as looking like Lebanese either.


Alright. Thanks for presenting your opinion. :)

----------


## oreo_cookie

I might guess you to be from Lazio, Abruzzo, or some other part of central Italy.

----------


## John Doe

> I might guess you to be from Lazio, Abruzzo, or some other part of central Italy.


Thanks for sharing your opinion. :)

----------


## MtDNA

However, do not think that he is pure Ashkenazi. I only said a "hint of blood". I estimate that that hint is around 1/8 to 1/4 Ashkenazi. The specific nationality must be German. Having Ashkenazi blood is not at all uncommon in Germans.

However, Hebraic-German mixes also have variety within them, and several subtypes, just like every mix. Healthy-Intellectuals of race A are more likely to marry Healthy-Intellectuals from race B than the Disabled of Race B, and vice-versa. This guy looks like the healthy variety of the Hebraic-German.

His Proto-Ariai content is very low (he contains none of the facial markers, or resemblance to Central-Asian populations that have high frequency of these markers). The Proto-Arai were a people originating in Central-Asia 50kya. They spread along Eurasia, before a mass-extinction 30kya killed nearly most of them off. Small populations remained in Europe and Iran. The population in Iran slowly increased, until in 8kya, they migrated to Central Asia, and started expanding their territory. The famous invasions of India were by them, however the invaders went to Pakistan shortly after.
I have a high content, as I have the mitochondria (U2e), scleral shade, and visible facial morphology.

----------


## John Doe

> However, do not think that he is pure Ashkenazi. I only said a "hint of blood". I estimate that that hint is around 1/8 to 1/4 Ashkenazi. The specific nationality must be German. Having Ashkenazi blood is not at all uncommon in Germans.
> 
> However, Hebraic-German mixes also have variety within them, and several subtypes, just like every mix. Healthy-Intellectuals of race A are more likely to marry Healthy-Intellectuals from race B than the Disabled of Race B, and vice-versa. This guy looks like the healthy variety of the Hebraic-German.
> 
> His Proto-Ariai content is very low (he contains none of the facial markers, or resemblance to Central-Asian populations that have high frequency of these markers). The Proto-Arai were a people originating in Central-Asia 50kya. They spread along Eurasia, before a mass-extinction 30kya killed nearly most of them off. Small populations remained in Europe and Iran. The population in Iran slowly increased, until in 8kya, they migrated to Central Asia, and started expanding their territory. The famous invasions of India were by them, however the invaders went to Pakistan shortly after.
> I have a high content, as I have the mitochondria (U2e), scleral shade, and visible facial morphology.


Well according to 23andme I'm (I'm the one in the picture) 95.1% Ashkenazi and 4.9% broadly European, my paternal roots are in modern day Germany and Poland while my maternal roots are in modern day Poland and Ukraine. The thing is that my biological father was a sperm donor, all I know is that his grandparents were born in Germany and Poland, and that he was 6 ft tall, Shaten hair colour and green blue eyes, so while he was probably predominantly Ashkenazi, he may have had some non Jewish German ancestry, and perhaps some of it sunk to me. All I know is that my biological father was fairer to say the least than my mum who is Mediterranean looking (olive skin, light brown eyes, almost hazel, and dark brown hair).

----------


## John Doe

> John, if you're Ashkenazi, and you've spent the normal amount of time looking in the mirror, and you've grown up around Ashkenazi people all your life, surely you know whether you look like them? What could the opinion of people who've never been around lots of Ashkenazi people or whatever your ethnic group is possibly matter? 
> 
> Most people engage in this "game" never having been around big groups of these people in their lives. Someone used to post on here making pronouncements on what Italians look like having *never* set foot in any part of Italy in his _entire_ life. It's total nonsense. 
> 
> On "anthrofora" sites or from people who are part of that "world", it's also driven by bizarre "racist", often "nordicist", idiotic ideas held by half educated, agenda driven young people just out to either prove they are part of a "whiter", more "European" which they define as more northern European group, or they are trying to label some other group as less white, less European, which they define as less northern European, presumably to make themselves feel "better". It's a bizarre, fringe group best left to their own weird devices, in my opinion. 
> 
> I based _my_ opinion on the fact that where I live for most of the year, about 1/3 of the non-"Hispanic", non Afro-American and non-SouthAsian/East Asian population is Ashkenazi. Another 1/3 is of Italian, almost always southern Italian descent. The remaining third is variously English/Irish/German descent. There is also a "Middle Eastern" community but it is admittedly very small, and a larger Greek community, some of whom are Cypriots, who originally lived in an Italian/Greek area, but have since, like the Italians, moved out to the suburbs. (Increasingly, of course, there are mixtures, particularly of the Italian/Irish or Italian/Irish-German type, but also some, despite the religious difference, Italian/Ashkenazi mixes. There's one village which, for various reasons, seems to specialize in that particular mix.) 
> 
> In my opinion, based on seeing these people everyday, the person in this photo doesn't have the _most typical_ Ashkenazi look, but it's certainly a look I've seen among them. However, it wouldn't surprise me to discover that this person was a Jewish/Gentile mix, or of Greek or other type of southern or south-eastern European descent, etc. It _would_ surprise me to discover that this person was Lebanese, not because there aren't Lebanese people who might look like that, but because that_ isn't_ the typical Lebanese look.
> ...


I suppose you're right, and I must say that most of my relatives suggest I'm a little "different" in appearance. One relative though who's 92, was born in Galitzia suggests I'm Jewish looking.

----------


## MtDNA

> I suppose you're right, and I must say that most of my relatives suggest I'm a little "different" in appearance. One relative though who's 92, was born in Galitzia suggests I'm Jewish looking.


Not every Jew fits within the classic boundaries. In fact, I've seen Palestianian hebrews that look more Nordic than Nordics themselves.

----------


## Angela

> Not every Jew fits within the classic boundaries. In fact, I've seen Palestianian hebrews that look more Nordic than Nordics themselves.


My goodness, there's a definition for you. Palestinian Hebrews, eh? Have they been hiding out in the Negev caves for two thousand years? You know, like those Japanese warriors from World War II who were still in the jungles of the Philippines fifty years later? Only much, much longer, of course.

I'd like to meet one. Is there some hangout in your town in...where was it again? I've met Sephardim, Ashkenazim, and Mizrahi Jews, Sabras who are a mix, and I've even met an Ethiopian Jew. (That comes with the territory when your husband's partner is an Ashkenazi Jew and one of your best friends is too) I've met some Palestinians also, and Lebanese as well...quite a community in Brooklyn. 

I never met a Palestinian Hebrew, however. I also have to say that absent those with some recent goyim ancestry, I've never met one that looked particularly Nordic either, but then some people have all the luck. They meet Nordic Jews, Nordic North Africans, Nordic Assyrians on every street corner, and, of course, Lebanese looking and North African looking Northern Italians.I really want to know where people are meeting that last group...they're scarcer than hen's teeth in the U.S., to use an old phrase. I just meet the ordinary people who look pretty much like what they are....I know, too, too, boring.

----------


## John Doe

> My goodness, there's a definition for you. Palestinian Hebrews, eh? Have they been hiding out in the Negev caves for two thousand years? You know, like those Japanese warriors from World War II who were still in the jungles of the Philippines fifty years later? Only much, much longer, of course.
> 
> I'd like to meet one. Is there some hangout in your town in...where was it again? I've met Sephardim, Ashkenazim, and Mizrahi Jews, Sabras who are a mix, and I've even met an Ethiopian Jew. (That comes with the territory when your husband's partner is an Ashkenazi Jew and one of your best friends is too) I've met some Palestinians also, and Lebanese as well...quite a community in Brooklyn. 
> 
> I never met a Palestinian Hebrew, however. I also have to say that absent those with some recent goyim ancestry, I've never met one that looked particularly Nordic either, but then some people have all the luck. They meet Nordic Jews, Nordic North Africans, Nordic Assyrians on every street corner, and, of course, Lebanese looking and North African looking Northern Italians.I really want to know where people are meeting that last group...they're scarcer than hen's teeth in the U.S., to use an old phrase. I just meet the ordinary people who look pretty much like what they are....I know, too, too, boring.


What's a Palestinian Hebrew? And what does Nordic mean? Scandinavian? No one said I look Scandinavian, the northernmost was German and English, but mostly French, Alpine, north Italian, Hungarian, Romanian and Serbian. Some said Polish or Ukrainian. Others said Mediterranean European and one even said Lebanese.

----------

